# Interior Door Hanging Prices?



## Mikey Murray (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi,

Just wondering how much you guys in (*pounds, £'s*) would charge to hang an interior door?
Just i have been asked to hang 5 but not sure how much to charge per door.

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Mikey Murray said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering how much you guys in (*pounds, £'s*) would charge to hang an interior door?
> Just i have been asked to hang 5 but not sure how much to charge per door.
> ...


About 30 pounds. $50 USD for one door if you must let in the hinges, not including the jamb. Double that if setting the jamb, also. A little less if the hinge mortise is done for you. Add a tad if you also must bore and install the knob and latch.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Gene Howe said:


> About 30 pounds. $50 USD for one door if you must let in the hinges, not including the jamb. Double that if setting the jamb, also. A little less if the hinge mortise is done for you. Add a tad if you also must bore and install the knob and latch.


That's cheap. Ya gotta have a believable price...like it's been all figured out. I'd charge $89.95 USD.:laughing: That includes all hardware. If it's a pre-hung (incl jamb)...$149.95 USD.:laughing:












 









.


----------

